# Found a good deal on a used 2013 Giant XTC Advanced sl 29er 1



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok so I have been wanting to get back into biking, both to lose weight and for a new hobby. It's been quite a few years and I haven't really rode much single track. But where I live now there's 18 miles of single track 1/4 of a mile down the road that I am just itching to try. My budget isn't the greatest ($1500 max) but I found a great deal on a used Giant XTC (I think anyways).

XTC Advanced SL 29er 1 (2013) | Giant Bicycles | United States

I am 6'3, 265 lbs. The bike I found is a Large size. Would it handle my size/weight ok? The guy says it has new gold kmc chain, new front big chain ring, a new xo rear derailleur with clutch, tubeless tires in good shape, and xt pedals. I just don't want to buy a low end new bike if I can get a much better bike for the money buying used.


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

You may be a bit tall for the large.


----------



## BigRa (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah as JHH said probably a bit small I'm 6'2" and 235lbs and I ride a XL, it'll handle your weight no worries as long as your not planning on bombing DH courses. Mines a great bike love it.


----------

